# Super kote 5000 acrylic alkyd



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have much experience with this product Super kote 5000 acrylic alkyd. Its a coranado product. I'm using it on some trim and cabinets mainly because everything else is out of stock and the store told me it was a decent product. I'm a little concerned about the anti blocking ability and holding up to hand oil. The color is white so very little if any tint. 

I have generally used oil based paint on cabinets satin impervo or proclassic. I have done breakthrough which I cant get anymore and scuff x a few times on a couple of vanities to see how it holds up and command on one vanity. Oil is hard to get right now around here and I think its a dying product so I will need to find a waterbased solution.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jacob33 said:


> Does anyone have much experience with this product Super kote 5000 acrylic alkyd. Its a coranado product. I'm using it on some trim and cabinets mainly because everything else is out of stock and the store told me it was a decent product. I'm a little concerned about the anti blocking ability and holding up to hand oil. The color is white so very little if any tint.
> 
> I have generally used oil based paint on cabinets satin impervo or proclassic. I have done breakthrough which I cant get anymore and scuff x a few times on a couple of vanities to see how it holds up and command on one vanity. Oil is hard to get right now around here and I think its a dying product so I will need to find a waterbased solution.


Its a great product for the price point doesn't dry as hard as advance but does hold up to finger oil and regular cleaning. Painted some kitchen cabinets two years ago in my neighbors place in a white base and still looking good.
I would recommend looking into centurion coatings, enviorlak, renner, melisi or other 1k/2k urethanes.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

jacob33 said:


> Does anyone have much experience with this product Super kote 5000 acrylic alkyd. Its a coranado product. I'm using it on some trim and cabinets mainly because everything else is out of stock and the store told me it was a decent product. I'm a little concerned about the anti blocking ability and holding up to hand oil. The color is white so very little if any tint.
> 
> I have generally used oil based paint on cabinets satin impervo or proclassic. I have done breakthrough which I cant get anymore and scuff x a few times on a couple of vanities to see how it holds up and command on one vanity. Oil is hard to get right now around here and I think its a dying product so I will need to find a waterbased solution.


Like Coco said, pretty good for the price. The key to it is not trying to get it all on in 1 coat. Use like a 410-412 FF Titan tip and do 2 coats.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I tested it out on my vanity a couple years ago and it's holding up great. Has a nice look and feel to it too. I sprayed it with a 310 and didn't have any issues.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems to be decent paint so hopefully it holds up well to hand oils I just worry about that with waterbased stuff. It sprays real well. Does seem to have a little tendency to run when brushed but most these acrylic alkyds and acrylic urethane seem to do that.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> It seems to be decent paint so hopefully it holds up well to hand oils I just worry about that with waterbased stuff. It sprays real well. Does seem to have a little tendency to run when brushed but most these acrylic alkyds and acrylic urethane seem to do that.


I know for sure Breakthrough holds up to hand oils. I sprayed my computer desk with it 8 years ago and it's still holding up with daily use and my hands and arms resting on it nonstop. When I moved I just threw it in the truck and didn't cover it so some chipped off the front edge but I'm sure that would have happened with anything.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> It seems to be decent paint so hopefully it holds up well to hand oils I just worry about that with waterbased stuff. It sprays real well. Does seem to have a little tendency to run when brushed but most these acrylic alkyds and acrylic urethane seem to do that.


Lets be honest. Everything breaks down from hand oils eventually. It'll be fine..for a while.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I know for sure Breakthrough holds up to hand oils. I sprayed my computer desk with it 8 years ago and it's still holding up with daily use and my hands and arms resting on it nonstop. When I moved I just threw it in the truck and didn't cover it so some chipped off the front edge but I'm sure that would have happened with anything.


Are you still using the v50? Or the new v51?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you still using the v50? Or the new v51?


Mostly the v50, I like the new v52 because it's a lot easier to work with but it's been a challenge to find in stock. I sprayed a sample door with it last week and once cured I'm going to do some cleaning tests with it. If it wipes down as nice as the v50 I'll probably stick with the v52 if not I'll just continue with the v50.

The v51 is horrible and not to be used on cabs only the 50/52.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

jacob33 said:


> Does anyone have much experience with this product Super kote 5000 acrylic alkyd. Its a coranado product. I'm using it on some trim and cabinets mainly because everything else is out of stock and the store told me it was a decent product. I'm a little concerned about the anti blocking ability and holding up to hand oil. The color is white so very little if any tint.
> 
> I have generally used oil based paint on cabinets satin impervo or proclassic. I have done breakthrough which I cant get anymore and scuff x a few times on a couple of vanities to see how it holds up and command on one vanity. Oil is hard to get right now around here and I think its a dying product so I will need to find a waterbased solution.


We use this as our primary trim paint for entire door and trim repaints.
We like it because it dries hard, easy to touch up and sprays beautifully.
Have only done two cabinet job with it.
Both jobs were for clients trying to sell their houses.
No issues whatsoever 👍


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Zoomer said:


> We use this as our primary trim paint for entire door and trim repaints.
> We like it because it dries hard, easy to touch up and sprays beautifully.
> Have only done two cabinet job with it.
> Both jobs were for clients trying to sell their houses.
> No issues whatsoever 👍


Did my neighbors cabinets two years ago and still look new. Definitely holds up to hand oils


----------

